# Ana Talos



## amtmanagement (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## craig (Nov 17, 2005)

Kind of wondering what this post is all about.


----------



## woodsac (Nov 17, 2005)

They posted one with the same title 2 years ago :scratch: 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1821

Just wondering if they actually took the pic or are they promoting it?


----------



## craig (Nov 17, 2005)

I guess you can not blame someone for posting and leaving. None the less I am a little bummed. I like to think that people are involved as opposed to random posts to promote their art. I am a little nieve when it comes to matters like this, so do not mind me.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 18, 2005)

Who knows. Maybe it's her birthday and a mate does this to all the Boards rather than putting a notice in the papers.
Just considering the best place for it.


----------



## Rapala46 (Nov 18, 2005)

...maybe its a ghost...


----------



## ShaCow (Nov 18, 2005)

ermmm....


----------



## craig (Nov 18, 2005)

Again Hertz comes up with the creative thinking. I was hoping the author would reply. I love 50's glam shots. In looking at her site she is an actress. I am guessing someone else took the photos. A little intriguing.


----------



## ocular (Aug 14, 2009)

omg lol. Your photos are way too soft. It's not very good, are you selling something other then photos ?


----------

